# Kent Zoe



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

They offer a Zoe for saltwater and 1 for fresh. The fresh water kind is hard to come by. Is there a difference between the two? I just dont wanna have to pay seperate S/H.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

hmmm didnt know that i have the freshwater zoe maybe if you list ingredients from saltwater and ill list from fresh to see if they match up.
-Josh


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont have any. I am trying to buy some. I do my orders thru Drs. foster and smith. They only have the saltwater version. Kinda dumb they dont carry both IMO.

Found this on Marine Depot
Description:
Kent Zoe is a superior vitamin complex for Marine Fish, Invertebrates, and desirable algae. (Zoe does not contain phosphates as most competing vitamin supplements do, and will not cause unsightly algae growth!) It contains aquaculture grade vitamins, meaning that they are still active after one year in your aquarium! It is unique because it also contains natural minerals from spirulina and kelp sources. Competing products are preserved with glycerin, which is an alcohol and requires 50% concentration to preserve. Zoe is properly preserved, using less than ½% preservatives, yet has a 4 year shelf life with no refrigeration. Just smell the difference!

Directions:
For wonderful results, sprinkle over or soak fish food in Zoe, as appropriate. Brine shrimp are particularly good at absorbing the Zoe overnight in the refrigerator. Add one teaspoon (capful) per 50 gallons tank capacity, directly to the aquarium, up to twice weekly to benefit invertebrates and algae. For caulerpa and calcareous algae success, also use Kent Super Iron Supplement with Manganese.

Considerations for use:
Don't use too much, Zoe is potent! You may be used to competing products which have lost their potency. Zoe provides bio-available vitamins, amino acids and minerals. It provides nutrition often not available in dry, frozen or even live food sources. Contains high dosages of algae, especially spirulina, which provide natural vitamins and minerals not available from other sources. For maximum results, also add Kent Essential Elements to the aquarium water weekly. For invertebrate success, use Kent KALKWASSER MIX and Coral-Vite. For caulerpa and calcareous algae success, also use Kent Super Iron Supplement with Manganese.

Contents:
L-Ascorbic Acid 2-Sulfate Dipotassium Dihydrate, Vitamin A Propionate, Vitamin A Palmitate, D-Activated animal sterol (D3), Folic Acid, Choline Chloride, Niacin, d-Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine (B1), Pyridoxine (B6), Riboflavin (B2), Vitamin B12, d-Biotin, Tocopheryl Acetate (E), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (K3) in a base containing Water, Spirulina Algae, Kelp, Ascophyllum Nodosum extract, and preservatives.

Guaranteed Analysis (per oz.):
Vitamin A 5,000 IU, Water Stabilized Vitamin C 25 mg, Thiamine 25 mg., B12 15mcg., Niacin 15 mg., Pyridoxine 15 mg.

Precautions:
Not for human consumption or fish used for human consumption. Keep out of reach of children! Do not use in natural bodies of water.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

This is what i found for freshwater.
Directions: 
For wonderful results, sprinkle over or soak fish food in Zoe, as appropriate. Brine shrimp are particularly good at absorbing the Zoe overnight in the refrigerator. 
Add one teaspoon (capful) per 50 gallons tank capacity, directly to the aquarium, up to twice weekly to benefit plants, and thereby the fish indirectly.

Contents: 
L-Ascorbic Acid 2-Sulfate Dipotassium Dihydrate, Vitamin A Propionate, Vitamin A Palmitate, D-Activated animal sterol ( D3), Folic Acid, Choline Chloride, Niacin, d-Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine (B1), Pyridoxine (B6), Riboflavin (B2), Vitamin B12, d-Biotin, Tocopheryl Acetate (E), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (K3) in a base containing Water, Spirulina Algae, Kelp, Ascophyllum Nodosum extract, and preservatives


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

go to this link all the kent zoe you need this stuff is awesome http://www.thefind.com/search?query=kent+zoe


----------



## mattg34 (Mar 27, 2006)

so they both seem to be the same...


----------



## NexExAfar (Aug 4, 2009)

dschoter05 said:


> This is what i found for freshwater.
> Directions:
> For wonderful results, sprinkle over or soak fish food in Zoe, as appropriate. Brine shrimp are particularly good at absorbing the Zoe overnight in the refrigerator.
> Add one teaspoon (capful) per 50 gallons tank capacity, directly to the aquarium, up to twice weekly to benefit plants, and thereby the fish indirectly.
> ...


Am I completely wrong here or does Thiamine Inhibit growth? I remember hearing this somewhere.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I use the saltwater one, they're the same sh*t as per an actual knowledgable employee at my LFS


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

NexExAfar said:


> This is what i found for freshwater.
> Directions:
> For wonderful results, sprinkle over or soak fish food in Zoe, as appropriate. Brine shrimp are particularly good at absorbing the Zoe overnight in the refrigerator.
> Add one teaspoon (capful) per 50 gallons tank capacity, directly to the aquarium, up to twice weekly to benefit plants, and thereby the fish indirectly.
> ...


Am I completely wrong here or does Thiamine Inhibit growth? I remember hearing this somewhere.
[/quote]

Thiamine is essential for growth/metabolism. You heard about thiaminase which breaks down thiamine. Fish that contain thiaminase can cause thiamine to be broken down in the gut before it can be absorbed, thus causing a deficiency.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I went to my lfs today and the guy said Kent zoe clouds your water... True?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I went to my lfs today and the guy said Kent zoe clouds your water... True?


Maybe if you add it directly to the water...never had problems with it when using it to soak food.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah that's what I told him but you know lfs guys they think they know everything


----------

